
Show HN: Zoho SalesIQ - kritiv
https://www.zoho.com/salesiq/
======
chenster
I like the visual appeals, but what does it mean? Can you explain?

~~~
kritiv
Did you log into the product? If yes you can see the priority rings as on the
home page - www.zoho.com/salesiq.

These rings are customisable depending on how you want to prioritise your
website visitors. For example,

1.If visitors from a certain campaign are important to you, you can customize
the innermost ring to show you only these visitors.

2\. If you want the outermost ring to display valued client from your CRM, you
can customize that ring, once a valued visitor from your CRM is online you can
see them on these rings.

There are many variables that you can use for customisation. Try it if
haven't.

